

New NCR Corp. invention could end grocery store checkout lanes - leftovers
http://www.bizjournals.com/atlanta/news/2015/01/29/new-ncr-corp-invention-could-end-grocery-store.html?page=all

======
o0-0o
This sounds cool, but also very scary. The whole thing is based off of dozens
of cameras taking pictures of your face, and everything you pick up. Not too
far of a stretch to know everything you put back, everything you bought, and
with the spate of break-ins lately everything you purchased will be available
on the black market. And further, by shopping at a big box store that can
afford this system, your data will be sold to everyone. I just don't see this
system working in a free market, thankfully.

